# XTERRA vs. 4-RUNNER ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, I need your thoughts . . .

XTERRA vs. 4-RUNNER ?

PRO's ? 

CON's ?

Specific Years or Models to avoid ?

Best Years or Models to buy ?

Maximum tires sizes without lifting or a VERY small lift ?

Fuel economy ?

Thanks, in advance !


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

both competent 4wd vehicles, so long as you get one with 4wd
both are gonna get crap fuel economy (17-20mpg)
both should fit 32x10.50 tires without a lift (some plastic trimming may be needed)
1st gen xterras have some great options on the SE models, but the 2nd gens are much nicer and have a far better engine
4runners will always have the edge in reliability/resale value

you should really specify what price range you're considering. a 2002 xterra xe can probably be had for a few grand, whereas a brandy new 4runner limited is gonna run you upwards of $40k. that's a pretty wide open range.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> both competent 4wd vehicles, so long as you get one with 4wd
> both are gonna get crap fuel economy (17-20mpg)
> both should fit 32x10.50 tires without a lift (some plastic trimming may be needed)
> 1st gen xterras have some great options on the SE models, but the 2nd gens are much nicer and have a far better engine
> ...


My price range would be $8000 or less . . . Hopefully, less.

MPG . . . 17-20 is much better than the 11 mpg Hwy my 1992 Bronco was getting . . . 

Which 4x4's get the best mpg, will accept "posi" differentials ( front & rear ), and are reliable and durable ?

Thanks !


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> Which 4x4's get the best mpg, will accept "posi" differentials ( front & rear ), and are reliable and durable ?


Pick which two of those things you want.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Both are very reliable. Only issues with the X's is the timing chain after 100K. As far as longterm durability the 4 runner is bulletproof and is very easy to get parts / work on. I would look at a 200-2004 4 runner.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote Originally Posted by ez2cdave View Post
Which 4x4's get the best mpg said:


> Pick which two of those things you want.


Well, I would pick the mpg and "posi" (front & rear") . . . I figure that reliable and durable will be mentioned "along the way".


----------

